# Kitsune anatomy?



## Rivercoon (Jul 3, 2014)

I just finished a commission of an anthro kitsune  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13888553/ and it got me wondering, has anyone ever done any anatomical drawings showing how you would actually attach 7 tails onto one spine?


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 3, 2014)

I am going to look up the skeletons and cross ref the possibilities. I have seen a dog once that had two tails (IRL). a mutation similar to a human spina-bifida or something like that. the second tail was not actually attached to the spine but rather the first section of the first tail. Gotta do some research on that one. 
Of course it is all theoretical projection, you would have to find and ask a Kitsune to know for sure!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 5, 2014)

You know you can just say fox right?


----------



## Vex (Jul 5, 2014)

that is a lot like trying to say that instead of someone saying golden retriever they could just say dog however the anatomy is different from a golden retriever than to a Great Dane. Which is exactly like in this situation where a kitsune has different anatomy from a plain Fox considering the fact that the attachment of multiple tails would result in a difference spinal or pelvic structure, when looked at from more than a surface point of view. Also if they were the same things they would not have separate names.


----------



## CyberPsych (Aug 6, 2014)

I can only assume that because there are so many tails, that the base of the tail and bottom of the spine would be thick to hold all of said tails.


----------



## Sar (Aug 16, 2014)

The "Cat o' nine tails" makes a good visual aid to how the bottom of the spine is connected to the tails


----------

